# Tucker growls in his crate...help!



## luvmydoggies (Jan 30, 2008)

For those of you who haven't seen any posts of mine, we got Tucker from a humane society a little over 2 weeks ago. He's still a little "skittish" when new people come around but he's gotten to be pretty comfortable with the family (myself, hubby, and 3 kids ages 9, 6, and 5...oh and 3 yr. old JRT Kadie.) 

Anyway, I posted previously about two times that he's growled after he's woke up from sleeping..once at my husband and once at my 5 y.o. son. I verbally corrected him both times and he quit. Over the last few days, though, he's started growling when he's in his crate. I crate him at night and when I'm at work during the day (part-time). One night, my daughter went into the living room looking for me, and Tucker growled at her. I dismissed it as being somewhat dark and he's still getting used to us. Today, the girl I babysit in the mornings came in while he was still in his crate and he growled at her. I said "Tucker, NO." He growled again and I again corrected him. He didn't do it again. Then this afternoon I was watching my cousin (who's almost a year old) and he was toddling in the living room, nowhere near Tucker's crate, and Tucker growled at him. I again said "Tucker, NO" and he growled again and I told him "no" and clapped my hands. I'm at a loss...he seems to be fine outside of his crate. I watch him closely with new people and he sniffs them and he, so far, has let them pet him with no problem. If he's uncomfortable, he'll back away.

I don't know the opinions of most on here yet, but I have been watching Cesar Millan on the t.v. and I just finished his book, Cesar's Way. I totally get everything he says...and I know that Tucker is not walked nearly enough for what he needs right now. It's freezing cold here in Ohio and I can't stand the cold for too long. I understand the corrections he does on the leash for the dogs' misbehaviors, but how do you correct a dog that is confined in a crate? Because of his growling, I don't completely trust him to let him sleep freely at night. Does growling always lead to a bite? I have been practicing his ways of establishing pack leadership such as walking through the door first with the dogs and making them sit and wait to eat, etc. Does anyone have any advice on how to stop Tucker from growling? Or at least stopping him before he gets to that point?

Thanks so much,
Tina


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Remind me what breed of dog this is?

I think the growling in the crate is because that is his place and he is feeling protective. 

Do you know anything about his former life before the shelter?


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

i have had my dog for 6 years and she lets you play with her in her cage but if you approach her quickly or in a way she doesnt like she growls even at me.. thats the only place she does it.


----------



## luvmydoggies (Jan 30, 2008)

briteday said:


> Remind me what breed of dog this is?
> 
> I think the growling in the crate is because that is his place and he is feeling protective.
> 
> Do you know anything about his former life before the shelter?


He is a mutt...I'm thinking shepherd/lab mix. I've posted pics of him in the picture forum within the last couple of days...just search of Tucker if you want to see him. He was a year old in November. All I know about his past is that I'm thinking the lady said he was either 6 months old when the shelter got him or he spent six months in the shelter. He was a "cell dog" so he spent 6-8 weeks with an inmate on death row 24/7 learning obedience training. Then he was at his foster home for 2 months which is where we got him from. The lady that had him for 2 months says she never heard him growl ever. She didn't have small kids and she had 4 other dogs in the house. As often as he's done it here, I'm really surprised that she never heard him there. I just don't feel comfortable letting him sleep outside his crate, which I'd LOVE to do, because my kids are up and down all night sometimes.

Several have said that growling is "good" as it is a precursor to biting, but I want him to learn that growling is not acceptable behavior. The aggression is not acceptable behavior. He is VERY vocal when playing with our other dog...but it's a totally different type of growl. 

Like I said before I've been watching Cesar Millan and he focuses on "forcing" the dog to "face" the situtation that causes the negative behavior and then corrects until the dog is in submission. I can't really do that, IMO, because I can't let him out of his crate to be around the child if he's growling at them. So in essence, he "wins"? I'm lost.....


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

He might have been beaten so he being in the crate feels safe and he may feel that the person approaching may be a danger to him so he is warning. It is so sad to think that but that would be my thoughts. My cousin got a dog at the local shelter here and he used to run her laundry room and if he heard foot steps outside the door or in the hallway, he went crazy attacking the door and barking loudly. This is my only thought, but maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea, to still say no but maybe cover him with a blanket so he feels a little more protected and maybe if he can't see them coming into the room he won't feel so threatened. Just a thought. I hope I was helpful.,


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I always believe a rescue or foster about dogs they've housed. their main objective is to get the dogs adopted out. So I would take her comment that he never did it there with a grain of salt.

Covering the crate is a good idea. 

And some of my dogs are 8 years old and everyone still sleeps in crates at night in our house. Especially with kids in the house there are so many things laying around for the dog to get into while you are asleep. And on the rare occasion when a dog has a bad night it is much easier to clean up a crate than the living room rug...


----------



## luvmydoggies (Jan 30, 2008)

briteday said:


> And some of my dogs are 8 years old and everyone still sleeps in crates at night in our house. Especially with kids in the house there are so many things laying around for the dog to get into while you are asleep. And on the rare occasion when a dog has a bad night it is much easier to clean up a crate than the living room rug...


Our dalmatian was put down a month ago and he slept in his crate every night until his last night. He was almost 13.  So I do know that it's not harmful to have them sleep in the crate, but my son was really wanting a dog to sleep in his bed or in his room. Our jack russell will sleep with them sometimes, but she usually ends up in my bed if she's not sleeping in her cage. So most times, I just keep her in her cage as well.

I do find that covering the cage/crate (hers is wire cage, his is plastic travel type) with a blanket does help especially when our jack russell is in a barking fit. And I did it with our dalmatian too when he was barking at people. Maybe I've just been sucked in by Cesar's show . I really like watching him and will continue to learn as much as I can, from him and other resources, but maybe I'm expecting too much out of Tucker too soon. I just really, really don't like the growling. Especially since my kids are so young still. I'm trying to do things "right" with Tucker, but maybe I am just pushing things too fast. But then again, I should be "pack leader" the very first day that the dog enters the door. BTW, I have learned that our jack russell has had total control of our house for waayyyy too long!  She's going to be my "project" dog. I've been making her sit for her food along with Tucker and making her wait before going out and she's looking at me like "What's WRONG wth you???" 

I appreciate the thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## Crazie_eddie (Feb 6, 2008)

Clay is mine because he would growl and snap at people on adoption days when he was in a crate. He's fine in a crate with us, but if we have visitors, he resorts to his old behavior. Out of the crate he is a 70 pound lapdog, as docile as can be.

I'd try ignoring the growling, but don't 'give in' by walking away, maybe moving his crate to a quieter spot (I agree with covering the cage too) and rewarding him with a treat when you can approach without him growling. 

I have the same problem with the cold and walking (and lots of snow and ice on the roads - the sidewalks are impossible) but I would also suggest basic obedience training. 


I read a great book on dog aggression called "Grrr" by Seigle and Margoles, maybe there's something there that I missed in my notes.


----------

